# More or less airflow



## allstar16401 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey guys. I have a smoke vault 24" smoker. Ive been using it now for a few months. Im trying to figure out an issue im having. i havent been able to get as much smoke flavor or any at all. I have tried all kinds of wood including hickory..I seem to be getting plenty of smoke coming out the top but it appears to be the puffy white/greyish .. ive played around with the vents going full open to closed and havent been able to get that good blue smoke.. im wondering if anyone has drilled some holes in the side to get some more air inside and that has helped . Thanks again!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2017)

Are you using chunks or chips.

I start out with a combo of chunks & chips, then switch to chunks.

I leave all the vents wide open & have to add a chunk every 45 minutes or so to keep the smoke rolling.

I also make my own chunks with a chop saw, cutting them from hickory splits.

Here's how I set it up.













1-14-16-4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 15, 2016






Hope this helps!

Al


----------



## allstar16401 (Jul 11, 2017)

Yea i use the same kinda set up. Ill toss some chips in with about 2-3 chunks to start and the chunks will usually smoke for about 45mins. Maybe a lil less.
I just dont get much smokey flavor and i dont know if the issue is because i am not getting enough airflow to the wood to produce the right kind of smoke.. is the goal to get the wood to the point just before the wood catches fire and burns?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 11, 2017)

More air flow is good.......













GAS FIRED smoker.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 11, 2017


















MES Analog.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 22, 2017


----------



## allstar16401 (Jul 13, 2017)

That's what i was thinking. I had originally thought of only some holes in the bottom to get more air in but obviously more air in means there needs to be a way to get that air out at the top and keep it moving.. ill get to the mods and see how it works


----------



## daveomak (Jul 13, 2017)

A step drill works great on thin metal.... 













sttep drill.png



__ daveomak
__ Jul 13, 2017


----------



## northerner78 (Jul 13, 2017)

I made some nifty adjustable vents out of soup cans.  I honestly have yet to test it out.  But I think I'll be just fine for air flow.













IMG_20170710_184722.jpg



__ northerner78
__ Jul 13, 2017


















IMG_20170710_184701.jpg



__ northerner78
__ Jul 13, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Jul 13, 2017)

Great mod....    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   ....


----------

